# Altum Angelfish



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

Does any one has any experience with the Peruvian Altums from Dragon Aquarium.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

are they wild or canadian bred?


----------



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

Not sure, but i would guess they are tank bred as they are selling them pretty small


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

ask them on the phone and they will get you a guy who speaks english well and tell you. A guy from this forum told me he once bought a group of altums from a guy in Toronto who was breeding them. he may be supplying this store. If they are domestic bred they have a much better chance of doing well in the home tank than the wild caught ones. It was Amir (don't know his name here) and his altums were breeding till the power outtage this winter killed them.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

These aren't true Altums 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

For sure they are not true Altums but Peru Altums, they are many different species. About 4months back R2O had very nice large Columbian Altums, again they are not true Altums but they all come from the same region.
I have a pair of Peru Altums , they did breed but have only 6fries now.


----------



## john jay (Oct 8, 2013)

Ye I know they are not true altums. It's so hard to find true altums and very expensive . So I'm tryin to get close to it as possible. As far as I kno I could only find these Peruvian altums. But some are mistaken by Peruvian scalare. I just want to know if the one that dragon aquarium are selling Peruvian altums or peruvian scalare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

oh yeah forgot these aren't true altums. guys on here know the breeder in peg who's breeding them. a few shops bring them in here, though at $75 a pop?


----------

